# Pill Size and Questions



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 10, 2016)

About to order Tamoxifen and Clomid caps from AAP for 1st cycle, fine with pinning but horrible with pills.

Can anyone confirm how big these capsules are please? And if they're soft-gel or hard (to where you can cut in half). Thanks so much

(Side-Note: HCG is strictly injectable right? Hard to find...)

(Side-Side-Note: Adviser says Tamoxifen all that needed for a test-only cycle and not to spend on Clomid/HCG. Thoughts?)


----------



## ToolSteel (May 10, 2016)

Advisor is mistaken. You want your best chance at recovery, you need all three.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 10, 2016)

its gonna vary on the company bud if there caps from a ugl then there gonna be pretty big I think you can figure that out size 0 or 00 most likely . If its pharma I have never seen them very big at all maybe the size of a aspirin smaller I would imagine . 

HCG is inject only I am pretty sure. I have seen oral versions but I am pretty sure they are bunk 

You could get away with just nolva but its not recommended by anyone . If you want to skip anything I would say skip hcg but y not give yourself the best chance at recovery. I would use the best possible ancillaries to give myself the best possible chance for recovery . If your going to spend all that doe and effort on aas and getting big you should definitely spend the extra time and money to recover properly and keep dem gains . I would also take some time to find out what each of the drugs you are planning on taking do and y they are important. The more educated you become before your first pin the better off your going to be 

good luck


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 10, 2016)

Thanks dudes, research and some say clomid with nolva caused negative sides as opposed to just 1 or the other but I'll prob invest in both.

And can't get HCG around town (or from website I'm using) so sort of rules that out anyway


----------



## ToolSteel (May 10, 2016)

You're in the us right. You can get it from online pharms. Safemeds4all.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You're in the us right. You can get it from online pharms. Safemeds4all.



Woah, in with the save. Thanks man. Good site? What else can you order off of this for PCT purposes?


----------

